# Detailing Seat/Stool



## irvine (Apr 4, 2012)

What do you folks use for a seat or stool when detailing doors etc? Done a few cars over the past week and having dodgy knee's as it is I thought I could get some kind of seat with castors. Looked at a few mechanics stools and think they would do the business.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Zaino bucket with dolly


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mechanic stool

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mechanics...rcycle_Parts&hash=item46018b0c5d#ht_500wt_922

:thumb:


----------



## irvine (Apr 4, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> mechanic stool
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mechanics...rcycle_Parts&hash=item46018b0c5d#ht_500wt_922
> 
> :thumb:


Thats the kind of thing I have been looking for. Realise a lot of folk won't bother with something like this but anything to make life easier!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

A fold up stool as I don't have the storage space for the mechanic one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Green-Tri...urniture_ET&hash=item335cf2b7aa#ht_1743wt_991


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Defined Reflections said:


> Zaino bucket with dolly


OH YES!!!! Ive been looking for a reason to get these, other than they look amazing!!!

thank you!!! LOL


----------



## julio2906 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been toying with this idea aswell,I've thought of buying one of these,it will do for when I'm working under cars aswell 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=230769392908&index=7&nav=WATCHING&nid=72286223546


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

one from Elite Car Care
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/clarke-detailers-height-adjustable-seat-with-tool-storage.php?manufacturers_id=73


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd love a rolling stool like Cueball linked to but I do a lot of my cleaning on a banked drive so I'd end up rolling right out the gates :lol:

What I have been using is one of those JML Folding Steps, not sure if it's the JML one we've got though. It was bought from HobbyCraft. It's not fancy, but it's good to sit on and useful to stand on to get to the roof. I need it to do the 4x4 and it was something that used to put me off washing it myself as I used to have to drag out a chair which then got soaked.

I'm 16st and it's taken my weight no problem on many occasions.

Argos: JML Folding Step Stool £9.99


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a Clarke one but it's the square one and today took it back for replacement as the wheels fell off. A couple of months ago a wheel fell off and removed the cup washer to enable more threads to be utilised. Today though the threads have worn completely.

Have used it a lot though !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive got a mechanic's stool.. but for the lower doors I sit on a kneeling pad (so I'm not sitting on the freezing cold floor lol) as I like to be level with what I'm polishing.


----------



## irvine (Apr 4, 2012)

Cheers for the replys folks. Few good ideas there. Will go for a hunt and see what I can find. :thumb:


----------

